# spalted black cherry blanks



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2016)

I took that piece of crap I cut off that log yesterday and cut it up to see what it had inside. besides some nicefat grubs that will catch me a few bluegills I managed to get these pen blanks and a stopper or duck call blank . theres a few wormy holes so they will have to be stabilized . but still hard as hell maybe that log wont be a table base

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2016)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh my goodness......those are some great looking pieces of crap. are you sellin some pen blanks? or tarde....I'll make ya some pens for a few?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2016)

Wicked cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2016)

WOW!!!! Duck, that is wicked cool stuff. The Eye Candy button just doesn't cover it well enough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my goodness......those are some great looking pieces of crap. are you sellin some pen blanks? or tarde....I'll make ya some pens for a few?


ill be cutting the bottom of that log off and get all the intence spalted stuff processed into what ever sizes it gives me. they all look solid except the real dark one they were frozen so you cant tell until the thaw whats soft but it looks like just the real dark areas are soft should be a bunch of nice ones in what I'm cutting next . and I will be getting rid of all I cut up. will need stabilized ill keep the grubs for bait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> WOW!!!! Duck, that is wicked cool stuff. The Eye Candy button just doesn't cover it well enough.


matt you were on that last list if you want a little ill put some aside


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd take a couple pen blanks...making a pile of wood to be stabilized. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> matt you were on that last list if you want a little ill put some aside



Sounds good! I'll be getting set up to stabilize sometime in the next 3 or 4 months, so these will be great to drop in when I get set up.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2016)

Some knife blank sizes would be cool too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

Dave, when you get more of this cut up and if you find some pen blanks that don't need stabilized toss em in the box for me.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Some pretty wood from the Spalt Farm Duckman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dave, when you get more of this cut up and if you find some pen blanks that don't need stabilized toss em in the box for me.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like you have to eat skittles to get crap colored like that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 2, 2016)

That stuff looks awesome. I'd be interested in a few pen blanks if you have any left after you get through your list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 3, 2016)

Killer! And free bait to boot!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (Mar 4, 2016)

Please let me know whether you will have some blanks left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

